#ubuntu-reviews 2010-08-30
<persia> micahg, A different version of the patch was accepted upstream for the same issue?  If they aren't too different, I'd go for patch-accepted-upstream.  If they are wildly different, I'd suggest patch-rejected-upstream with a pointer to the patch that was accepted.
<micahg> persia: idr, I'll have to look again, thanks'
<persia> No promises someone else won't give a more correct answer though :)
<tt33l3r> Where can I get some help with an Ubuntu problem I'm having?
<tt33l3r> Please
<nigelb> micahg: sorry, was offline from sat evening till now :)
<micahg> nigelb: k, I went through most of the patches
 * nigelb hugs micahg 
<nigelb> Thank you !
<micahg> nigelb: np, I'll try to do the rest next weekend
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> Gah, team report time and I'm not sure what to write.  Sigh.
<nigelb> Anyone wants to add anything to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/TeamReports/10/August ?
 * nigelb pokes persia 
<nigelb> Can you take a glance?
<persia> Was there any intergration/coordination with GlobalJam?  Other than that, looks sane.
<nigelb> Ah, missed that one.
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-08-31
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-09-01
<dholbach> good morning
<rsajdok> Hi, I have some questions about this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gogoc/+bug/622705 On the site http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gogoc.html I can see "ubuntu 1 bug" Does it mean that bug was sent to upstream?  Should I change the status to 'Triaged'? Should I add tag 'patch-forwarded-upstream' ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 622705 in gogoc (Ubuntu) "wrong references in README.Debian to "gw6" (affects: 1) (heat: 497)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-09-02
<nigelb> rsajdok_: no, it doesn't mean the patch was forwarded
<nigelb> Debian PTS just queries LP for bug list and shows the number of bugs there too
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-09-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-09-05
<nhandler> Anyone working on a team report for the Reviewers Team ?
<nhandler> Oh wait, never mind ;)
